# network interface eth0 does not exist ....

## KinG-InFeT

ok ultima speranza siete voi...dopo l'ultimo problema all'HD ho deciso di reinstaklare il sistema ...ora

con il vecchio kernel 2.6.35.3 mi andava tutto liscio ora invece con il 2.6.35.8 (stable di vanilla) non mi vuole partire la rete 

e se faccio un ifconfig mi da solo lo e non eth0

sapreste quali sono i driver da selezionare come built-in nel kernel per una scheda di rete

```
 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controllet(tev b0)
```

ultima speranza  neanche con "/" riesco a trovare niente :S

PS: ho anceh un link per i driver in alternatia ma preferisco settarli da ernel

http://partner.atheros.com/Drivers.aspx

EDIT2: posto anceh l'errore all'avvio ma credo sia palese

```

*     network interface eth0 does not exist

*      Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start

```

ho anceh visto con rc-update show e net.eth0 esiste :S

----------

## cloc3

per avere certezze sui driver da usare, puoi interrogaredirettamente  il kernel.

in ogni caso, per le atheros ci sono al massimo due o tre driver e dovrebbero essere piuttosto stabili.

a volte, si impazzisce a causa di una misconfigurazione delle persistent-net.rules di /etc/udev/rules.d che attribuiscono un nome diverso al dispositivo. per esempio eth1 invece di eth0.

in questo caso, un semplice ifconfig -a dovrebbe mostrarti l'insieme di tutte le interfaccie disponibili, completo di quelle in stato down.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

da chroot ho avviato

```
# sed 's|\(.*\)[[:space:]]\(.*\)|\2|g' /proc/bus/pci/devices
```

e mi restituisce

```
ubuntu / # sed 's|\(.*\)[[:space:]]\(.*\)|\2|g' /proc/bus/pci/devices 

agpgart-intel

i915

Intel

pcieport

pcieport

uhci_hcd

uhci_hcd

uhci_hcd

uhci_hcd

ehci_hcd

ata_piix

ata_piix

ATL1E

```

poi con ifconfig -a mi da 

```
ubuntu / # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 48:5b:39:14:85:ed  

          inet addr:192.168.1.88  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::4a5b:39ff:fe14:85ed/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:28272 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:26764 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:24179393 (23.0 MiB)  TX bytes:4254331 (4.0 MiB)

          Interrupt:43 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:720 (720.0 B)  TX bytes:720 (720.0 B)

```

anche uscendo eth0 la cosa non cambia  :Sad: 

ora da come capisco quale driver è quello per l'ethernet? :S

EDIT: mio dio il topic è fantastico  :Very Happy: 

atl1e

perfetto  :Very Happy: 

EDIT_2: trovato nel kernel

```
│ Symbol: ATL1E [=n]                                                      │  

  │ Prompt: Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)             │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/Kconfig:2458                                   │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && NETDEV_1000 [=y] && PCI [=y] && EXPERI │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       │  

  │         -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) (NETDEV_1000 [=y])                      │  

  │   Selects: CRC32 [=y] && MII [=y]

```

compilo installo e riavvio vediamo cosa mi dice  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> a volte, si impazzisce a causa di una misconfigurazione delle persistent-net.rules di /etc/udev/rules.d che attribuiscono un nome diverso al dispositivo. per esempio eth1 invece di eth0.

 

Il casino si crea quando ci sono più schede ethernet, ma dovrebbe essere sufficiente ricompilare udev per mettere le cose apposto

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> ma dovrebbe essere sufficiente ricompilare udev

 

esagerato.

si rimuove il file persistent-net.rules e si riavvia con udev --control ... non mi ricorda cosa.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> esagerato. [..]non mi ricorda cosa.

 

appunto, se non hai un i486, fai prima a ricompilare che ad andare a cercare come fare  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

> fai prima a ricompilare che ad andare a cercare come fare 

 

suvvia, ricompilare ...

alla peggio, direi riavviare.

in ogni caso, per superare il problema del non mi ricordo, tutti i programmi un minimo decenti supportano l'opzione --help..

----------

